# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  السيرة الذاتية للدكتور خالد بن عبدالرحمن بن علي الجريسي

## محمد طه شعبان

- من مواليد مدينةِ الرِّيَاض بالمملكة العربية السعودية عام 1384هـ - 1964م.


- حاصل على درجة الدكتوراه في إدارة الأعمال، من جامعة كنزنجتون بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية؛ وذلك عن أطروحته في فَلْسَفَةِ التَّسْوِيق.


- حاصل على درجة الدكتوراه في إدارة الأعمال، من جامعة الإمام الأوزاعي بلبنان، وذلك عن أطروحته التي بعنوان: ((أنماط السلوك القيادي في ضوء الفكر الإداري المعاصر والفكر الإسلامي)).


- حاصل على درجة الماجستير في إدارة الأعمال، من جامعة الإمام الأوزاعي بلبنان، وذلك عن رسالته التي بعنوان ((إدارة الوقت من المنظور الإسلامي والإداري)).


- حاصل على بكالوريوس الدراسات الإسلامية من كليَّة الآداب والعلومِ الإنسانيَّة بجامعة الملك عبد العزيز.


- يشغل منذ عام 1993م منصبَ الرئيس التنفيذي لشركة بيت الرياض، وهي إحدى أكبر الشركاتِ التجاريةِ الرائدة في المملكة العربية السعوديةِ.


- صدر له عددٌ من الكتب في مجالات متنوعة (دينية - اجتماعية - تاريخية - إدارية).


- المؤسس والمشرف العام على موقع الألوكة على شبكة الإنترنت.


• عضو في عدد من الجمعيات العلمية:


• الجمعية السعودية للإدارة - جامعة الملك سعود.


• جمعية الإداريين العرب - القاهرة.


• جمعية الاقتصاد السعودية - جامعة الملك سعود.


• اتحاد الاقتصاديين العرب - بغداد.


• الجمعية التاريخية السعودية - جامعة الملك سعود.


• اتحاد المؤرخين العرب - القاهرة.
http://www.alukah.net/web/jeraisi/cv/

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله به ، وبك أبا يوسف .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> نفع الله به ، وبك أبا يوسف .


بارك الله فيكم شيخنا الحبيب، ونفع بكم الإسلام والمسلمين.

----------

